# Canadian ride



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

Any Sask. members on here ready to go riding on April 17? There are two rallys that weekend. Bronson and Mackwa. Wahlburg the next weekend. Would be nice to have a good group to ride with if anyone wants to meet at these rallies. :rockn:


----------

